# Storing Sheet Materials



## OPJ (1 Mar 2010)

Hi guys,

If I can get rid of a couple more items of junk then I should have enough room to build a simple storage area for laying sheet materials horizontally (the walls are only 2100mm). This'll be right next to the up-and-over door, just behind my mitre saw station, which is on 100mm castors.

This is currently what I have in mind:







There's about 2500mm (plenty! 8)) between the end wall and pillar and the length of the "pen" isn't critical (I'll go with the length of my spare OSB sheets). Those studs would be tapered in length; cut from two lengths of 4"x2" and fixed to the wall. I don't want to build it up too tall at the front or it will foul the mitre saw cabinet. Angling them back toward the wall slightly is ideal.

My main priority here is not only to tidy them up but to get them off the damp walls and floor during the winter (I recently had to throw away a good amount of 6mm ply ).

What do you think of this idea?

While I can't afford the space for a fancy fold-up unit that provides you with a cutting-bench, are there any other ideas out there that I could consider? I haven't been able to find much, myself.

Above this, I will eventually fit another wood rack (...in addition to the four-or-five elsewhere...!!  :wink

This is how it was looking a few weeks ago, by the way.... :?






(A couple of tools have moved around or been replaced, since then. Regardless; that large mess in the middle remains there today! )

Thanks for looking, 

Olly.


----------



## big soft moose (1 Mar 2010)

so when i come over to collect the variety of dust extraction goodness, we should also do a deal on "offcuts" 

there looks to me to be a bookcase and a sewing table lurking in that pile of mess


----------



## Shultzy (1 Mar 2010)

> If I can get rid of a couple more items of junk then I should have enough room to build a simple storage area for laying sheet materials horizontally




Olly, I assume you mean the sheets on their sides  . The angle between the wall section and the floor section should be 90degs and no piece of wood should rest on the actual wall or it defeats the object of the exercise.


----------



## wizer (1 Mar 2010)

Storing ply is a pig. Do you _need _to keep it in stock?


----------



## OPJ (2 Mar 2010)

Pete, no sewing table but there is an MFC bookcase/shelf-thing. It's been on Freecycle for two-weeks now but no takers.  I may have to break it up and use the longer lengths to build this rack/pen as well. Believe me, I do now have plans for all that oak and beech! 

Shultzy, you are quite right - laying on their longest edge (no more than 1220mm high)!  Are you saying I should angle the base so it's perpendicular to the back or return the back to 90°?

Tom, I seem to spend more time working with sheet materials than any timber at the minute. Even if I need only a small sheet, it's cheaper in the long run to buy a full one and cut it down where necessary.


----------



## Shultzy (2 Mar 2010)

OPJ":4dn5nv2b said:


> Shultzy, Are you saying I should angle the base so it's perpendicular to the back.



Yes the angle between the back and base should be 90degs. This makes sure that all sheets press onto each other, keeping them flat. If not the sheets will start to slip.


----------



## Chems (2 Mar 2010)

OPJ":9j9oocbx said:


> Tom, I seem to spend more time working with sheet materials than any timber at the minute.



I see no evidence of this on your blog! I hate to think your making things and not sharing it with us!


----------



## devonwoody (3 Mar 2010)

Sheet materials stored near an outside up and over door? woooooooooooooooe.. Mine is draughty and would let any damp air creep in and sheets dont like that.


----------



## OPJ (3 Mar 2010)

devonwoody":rpq0eq2k said:


> Sheet materials stored near an outside up and over door? woooooooooooooooe.. Mine is draughty and would let any damp air creep in and sheets dont like that.



Ah, but you see, I've made some attempts to draught-proof mine, which does make a difference. :wink: Still, this was my main source of ventilation before, which has now left me with a regular condensation and rust problem - must also install a couple of vents, fairly soon! 



Chems":rpq0eq2k said:


> I see no evidence of this on your blog! I hate to think your making things and not sharing it with us!



Don't worry. It's not too exciting, I'm just struggling to get things done at the minute; I keep jumping from one job to the other. I'll have updates when I'm done and ready. Should have some proper furniture to make soon though!


----------



## matt (3 Mar 2010)

This is similar to my sheet storage, although I have an upright 2x1 in front that can be swung out of the way. It serves two purposes - something to flip the sheets forward on to so I can get at the one I want, and also to stop the sheets simply falling forward by accident.

One other thought, albeit a very minor consideration but one worth factoring in to the planning stage. Make sure the height of the plinth is no more than the difference between 1220mm and your armpit! It helps when it comes to getting the end of the board on to the plinth before sliding it home!


----------

